# Looking for an adult female standard poodle? Two available in So Cal



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

My friend Eleni Stevens of Moonstruck Poodles in San Diego, CA, has asked me to pass on this information:

Two adult standard females available
June 13, 2022

I have two standard poodle girls available, Yasmin (9 1/2 years) and Grace (7 years). 
They came to me on Thursday, June 2, due to a death in their family. These girls were not my puppies and I don't know where they originally came from. I have no AKC paperwork on them. 
They are spayed, microchipped, up to date on vaccinations. We went to the groomer and went to the vet and had lab work done this past week, all of which was normal.

They are housebroken, very biddable and happy, happy, happy! The techs at the vet were amazed at their ages because they seem so young. They lived with cats. They have been happy to meet everyone they have seen so far since they've been here. I don't know about small children as, despite their ages, they are very exuberant. 

Call me - 619-405-6040 or e-mail [email protected] for more info 
or if you would like to meet them.

There are pictures of the girls on Eleni's website, but I was unable to transfer them. Eleni's right -- the girls don't look their age!

moonstruckpoodles.net


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm glad I'm half a world away because the temptation is great. Good luck placing those two. They sound wonderful.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Eleni is so kind to help rehome poodles in need. These girls look like wonderful dogs. What a find for someone!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

They've found their new home!


----------

